# Critical Skill Visa - Extension from 1 year visa



## hemkumar (Jun 20, 2016)

Dear People,

Kindly clarify whether Medical and radiological report is must for extending critical skill visa from 1 year to 5 years.

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi hemkumar, it most definitely is, please ensure the one's you have in your possession have not expired as they have a 6 months validity.


----------



## bontebok (Aug 12, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi hemkumar, it most definitely is, please ensure the one's you have in your possession have not expired as they have a 6 months validity.


Hi LegalMan,

Just for clarity... if falling under the VFS category requirements CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS), does one still need to submit a police clearance for SA and all previously resident countries if less than 12 months in the country (without having returned to home countries within this time)? 

Reading conflicting statements on this.

I have received my contract offer and am about to go through this process (and keen to avoid a a rejected application!)

Many thanks


----------

